# London early morning cafes for breakfast at 6am



## misspea (Feb 5, 2013)

I am building a list of early morning cafes where can get breakfast at the ridiculous time of 6am and would appreciate any input.  Especially at the moment am looking for the E1 Stepney, Mile End area.  All areas appreciated however.

many thanks


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 5, 2013)

Was going to say Pellici in Bethnal Green Road but just checked and they don't open until 7am.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2013)

The only one that immediately springs to mind is the one across Bishopsgate from Liverpool Street station which is open all hours.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2013)

McDonalds?


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 5, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The only one that immediately springs to mind is the one across Bishopsgate from Liverpool Street station which is open all hours.


 
I think that's the Polo Bar.


----------



## Winot (Feb 5, 2013)

There's the pub in Smithfield market - is it the Cock?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 5, 2013)

e2 cambridge heath road 'Hulyas' they were early morning when i lived near there
v friendly and serve big pirtions


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 5, 2013)

Zippys on Goldhawk Road opens early but it may be just at 7 - I'll check.


----------



## zenie (Feb 5, 2013)

What are you doing up at 6am??  

Tinseltown is open til 5...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2013)

Tony's on Chapter Street in Pimlico. I've bought food there at 6am, it's definitely open.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2013)

brick lane bagel shop open 24hrs


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2013)

Balans in soho used to be v late/early. 

Although when I went the other day it was much bigger and chain like than I remembered


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2013)

Polo Cafe Liverpool Street is open 24 hours.












http://www.urban75.org/blog/breakfast-at-the-polo-bar-24-hour-cafe-liverpool-street-london/


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2013)

The Cock Tavern (set up for the meat market people at Smithfields market) is the one that instantly springs to mind.


----------



## Mr Smin (Feb 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Polo Cafe Liverpool Street is open 24 hours.
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/breakfast-at-the-polo-bar-24-hour-cafe-liverpool-street-london/


 
You swine - how can I enjoy my healthy vegan dinner now?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2013)

Mr Smin said:


> You swine - how can I enjoy my healthy vegan dinner now?


Well, the meal pictured is veggie. Take away the scrambled eggs and it's vegan!


----------



## Mr Smin (Feb 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Well, the meal pictured is veggie. Take away the scrambled eggs and it's vegan!


And you declined to comment on healthiness


----------



## George & Bill (Feb 9, 2013)

Ferraris at Smithfield is open 24 hours usually. The Cock is a big weird, there are apparently a couple of other pubs at Smithfield that serve early breakfast, but possibly from 7 or 7 30 rather than 6. 

There's a cafe in a portakabin at New Covent Garden flower market that is (or was in 2010) open similar hours to the market, about midnight til mid-morning. 

At the other end of the scale, the Duck and Waffle in the Herron Tower on Bishopsgate is open 24 hours and does some breakfasty things through the night, and a full breakfast menu from I think 6am.


----------



## misspea (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow thanks everybody - great responses - I like the look of the Polo Bar breakfast - it's always useful to have good breakfast info for different areas but sometimes I am cycling back South from that area quite early in the morning (ooo err missus) ! and a special treat breakfast is just what i want.  When you're on a bike you can always cycle off piste if the breakfast is worth it!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 15, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> I think that's the Polo Bar.


 
Yes, that's the one I meant.  For reasons best known to how my brain works, I'd stored it in the personal memory bank as the 'polonium caff' and I knew that wasn't its real name.  I just couldn't remember why.



misspea said:


> Wow thanks everybody - great responses - I like the look of the Polo Bar breakfast - it's always useful to have good breakfast info for different areas but sometimes I am cycling back South from that area quite early in the morning (ooo err missus) ! and a special treat breakfast is just what i want. When you're on a bike you can always cycle off piste if the breakfast is worth it!


 
Just bear in mind that's City of London Plod area, I'm not sure how paranoid they are about illegally parked bikes.  Think some of the railings round there have signs saying you're not supposed to chain bikes to them.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Yes, that's the one I meant. For reasons best known to how my brain works, I'd stored it in the personal memory bank as the 'polonium caff' and I knew that wasn't its real name. I just couldn't remember why.
> 
> 
> 
> Just bear in mind that's City of London Plod area, I'm not sure how paranoid they are about illegally parked bikes. Think some of the railings round there have signs saying you're not supposed to chain bikes to them.


Can't a chap or chappess get a bit of breakfast at an ungodly hour in the morning without having to worry about bike parking restrictions? It's a disgrace.


----------



## George & Bill (Feb 15, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Yes, that's the one I meant.  For reasons best known to how my brain works, I'd stored it in the personal memory bank as the 'polonium caff' and I knew that wasn't its real name.  I just couldn't remember why.
> 
> 
> 
> Just bear in mind that's City of London Plod area, I'm not sure how paranoid they are about illegally parked bikes.  Think some of the railings round there have signs saying you're not supposed to chain bikes to them.



There was a rash of 'no bike parking' signs on railings/lamp-posts in the City and Westminster a few years ago; presuambly people called their bluff and ignored them, and they realized they would not have the resources to remove and store all the bikes, or the PR resources to counter the populate ire, ftm...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 15, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Can't a chap or chappess get a bit of breakfast at an ungodly hour in the morning without having to worry about bike parking restrictions? It's a disgrace.


 


slowjoe said:


> There was a rash of 'no bike parking' signs on railings/lamp-posts in the City and Westminster a few years ago; presuambly people called their bluff and ignored them, and they realized they would not have the resources to remove and store all the bikes, or the PR resources to counter the populate ire, ftm...


 
fair enough.  just had a faint memory of it.  I haven't done travel on 2 wheels for about 30 years...


----------



## wiskey (Feb 15, 2013)

Just south of the River is the excellent Terrys http://www.terryscafe.co.uk


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 15, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> Ferraris at Smithfield is open 24 hours usually.


I didn't realise it was open 24h - it's certainly always been open whenever I've been past it, though. I used to work just round the corner and it was the place I'd go to get a sandwich and a cup of bovril when I was in the office late. Usually full of motorbike couriers iirc, proper old school caff.


----------



## George & Bill (Feb 16, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> fair enough.  just had a faint memory of it.  I haven't done travel on 2 wheels for about 30 years...



That is, of course, assuming youre on about push bikes...


----------

